# Where in oz can I see all crocodilians?



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 22, 2003)

Just wondering which (and where) zoos in Australia have exotic crocodilian species? 
I know Sydney`s Taronga Zoo has Crocodylus porosus, Crocodylus johnstoni, and Allagator mississipiensis so those three species need not be mentioned.
I had the oppostunity to see Tomistoma schlegelii (False Gavial\Gharial) and Alligator sinensis (Chinese Alligator) in a Japanese Zoo, and since they are considered the two most endangered crocodilians, Im hoping oz has some other species I can see.

Cheers, Jay

ps. If anyones interested in those two species, I have some pics Im posting soon (thought the adult Alligator sinensis are half hidden by plants)


----------



## insectovor (Dec 22, 2003)

Not many zoos around with that many crocs I think...


----------



## Belinda (Dec 22, 2003)

...Dont know what they have but maybe Steve Irwins zoo in QLD?


----------



## Parko (Dec 22, 2003)

Who's Steve Irwin?


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 22, 2003)

Whos a QLD?
Whats a steve irwin?
Wheres a maybe?
Whys a crocodile?
Whens a ZOO?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2003)

Melbourne Zoo has one Philippine Crocodile according to this page
http://www.zoo.org.au/conservation/32_pcroc_rplan.htm


----------



## wattso (Dec 22, 2003)

http://www.cultureandrecreation.gov.au/articles/Zoo/

you might try contacting zoos listed on this site Lunar.

This one sounds promising......
http://www.australia.travelmall.com...in, Kakadu and Katherine (NT)/Crocodylus Park

or this......
http://www.crocfarm.com.au/tourism.html

or this...
http://www.zoo.org.au/Conservation/News_March2000_Spp_Snapshot.htm


----------



## Belinda (Dec 22, 2003)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Steve+Irwin

I think we need to add a positive definition??


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah I was going to try and contact them when I made it back to Oz, just checking with the pople on here first since theres the people on this site seem to basically cover most areas of Australia. Im tempted to make a trip to Melbourne for this Phillipine Crocodile, and Ive heard that Melbourne Zoo has a pretty good reptile house in general.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry for the mispelling and repetition. This STUPID laptop keeps changing position and writing over my work often!!! :evil:


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 22, 2003)

There's only Salties, Freshies and Gators at Australia Zoo...


----------

